# Can you adult lock certain recorded shows?



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

I showed my GF south park and she is in love with it, but has kids, so can we record south park but lock it so the kids can't watch it???


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I doubt you can do it at the show level, but you can do it by channel (which wouldn't be so good in this case, I suppose) or by rating. I'm pretty sure SP is "TV-MA", so you could block it without overblocking just by blocking TV-MA.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

If she blocks all TV MA shows, then they won't record for her right?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

No, you'll just need to enter the code to watch them.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok, so if she enables this TVMA, will the title show up in the guide and every time she clicks around to a TVMA channel lets say after the kids go to bed, will she have to enter that code?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd better let someone else take over, now. Someone who actually owns an R15. 

I've got a rough idea how it works on the DTiVo units, but even there I've only played with it. I think on those you can unlock it for some period of time (four hours, I think) and that it will automatically relock if you go to standby.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes... the discriptions, titles, and the ability to scheduled the recording all not blocked by the TV-MA settings.

Once you enter the code, it is like a 4 hour window until it automatically re-enables. And the code is what is needed to watch the content.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well that seems cool, since the kids hit the sack at 9pm...


----------

